# Can I use a lease car from that I get from a dealer to make it as Uber Car that I drive ?



## Jay Jay (Jan 29, 2015)

I want to be an Uber driver, and I do not have a car . So would it be possible to lease a car from dealership ( lease contract ) and use it as Uber car ?


Thank you SO much 

Jay Jay


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Most lease deals are either 10,000/12,0000/15,000 miles allotted per year. Depending on how much you plan on ubering, you are setting yourself up for some trouble down the road. Most dealerships charge $0.20/0.25 per mile over your limit...

Just make sure you make the right decision. 
With that being said, UberX rates are pretty shitty to be sacrificing driving miles (on your lease), to Uber.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

No. Uber not worth a new car.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Jay Jay said:


> I want to be an Uber driver, and I do not have a car . So would it be possible to lease a car from dealership ( lease contract ) and use it as Uber car ?
> 
> Thank you SO much
> 
> Jay Jay


_Look for an Uber Black Partner that has a vehicle for lease._


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

You'd run out of your yearly mileage quota within 4-5 months depends on how much you drive.

If you don't mind drive for free then you can go ahead and lease a car and drive for uber.

Hey you get a free car to drive when you are not ubering!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> You'd run out of your yearly mileage quota within 4-5 months depends on how much you drive.
> 
> If you don't mind drive for free then you can go ahead and lease a car and drive for uber.
> 
> Hey you get a free car to drive when you are not ubering!


_Charger fan here. But I will be the 12th man on Sunday!!!!_


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

You can drive any vehicle for fuber, end of the year you can write of your charity work with IRS


----------



## Carlypso_Chris (Jan 29, 2015)

I would strongly advocate not leasing. Probably the best course of action (and a lot of our recent customers) buy 36-39mo old cars that have just come off lease. We're still working on showing what the "best" car for using in Uber/Lyft may be, but given gas prices recent falls, hybrids are definitely not king!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Carlypso_Chris said:


> I would strongly advocate not leasing. Probably the best course of action (and a lot of our recent customers) buy 36-39mo old cars that have just come off lease. We're still working on showing what the "best" car for using in Uber/Lyft may be, but given gas prices recent falls, hybrids are definitely not king!


_But he could lease a vehicle week to week from an Uber Black Partner. For example ,I am in San Diego,have my TCP permit and Uber considers me Black. Even though I don't have blk vehicles. Because I have my TCP ,I am able to lease out vehicles. They have my TCP,airport permits and commercial insurance. A lot of TCP partners in CA are doing that. _


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Jay Jay said:


> I want to be an Uber driver, and I do not have a car . So would it be possible to lease a car from dealership ( lease contract ) and use it as Uber car ?
> 
> Thank you SO much
> 
> Jay Jay


You could lease a car to do Uber, but the question is why would you?
Even 15k miles a year will not cover driving part time.

DO NOT BUY A CAR FOR UBER.
The rates are bad, they are only getting worse.

If you must (AND YOU SHOULDN'T), buy a used car in good condition.
But I insist, if you buy a car specifically to do Uber, you WILL regret it.

This is something to do part time at best right now.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

My suggestion: Get a used, cheap, dependable, and barely qualified (in terms of year & model) car like a used Camry (I did it). Drive it for a couple of years and make the most out of it.


----------



## eloso (Nov 18, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> My suggestion: Get a used, cheap, dependable, and barely qualified (in terms of year & model) car like a used Camry (I did it). Drive it for a couple of years and make the most out of it.


Very good advice. I agree this is the way to go with UberX.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend leasing for most situations, and probably not for Uber, but most leases you don't need to worry about miles too much, because you can usually purchase the car at the end of the lease and/or sell it. If you are going sell it, it will most-likely be worth less than the payoff amount and you would have to make up the difference to pay the lease off.
I bought a one year old Prius with 36K miles from Hertz Car Sales for 17.9. It was not my first choice of cars if I was only buying it for my personal use, but I like it, and it's great for Uber. I only drive Uber part-time though, about 1200-1500 miles a month, and don't do much personal driving.
UberDesson's advice is good. I went with a newer car, because I didn't want to come up with cash should I need a major repair. My previous car (Honda) had 200K miles on it when I sold it. It was a great car, but I spent $4k in repairs the last year I had it. I could have leased a car for almost 2 years for those costs.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Go find you a used 05 or 06 vehicle for around 3-5 grand. Hopefully you can pay cash, drive the wheels off, crush, rinse, repeat.


----------

